# William - gorgeous older male mouse (Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Annesley Woodhouse, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mouse 
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 18 months
Name(s): William
Colours: Dark agouti brown/sable?

Neutered: No, too old to be neutered.

Reason for rehoming: Change in owner's circumstances.

Temperament: An inquisitive boy who is constantly at the cage bars hoping for a mealworm treat! He's a happy fellow and enjoys exploring, and he's quite comfortable being handled.

Medical problems: None known. 
Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)

Other: Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

A few new photos of William. He's still waiting for a new home, so please get in touch if you would like to adopt


----------

